# Dual Channel Interleaved and Symmetric modes difference ?



## DaC (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi guys, the title says it all...

The thing is, sometimes CPU-Z identifies my Dual Channel as Interleaved Mode and sometimes as Symmetric mode.

What's the difference between both of them ?

I realized that I have a PNY XRL8 2x2 DDR-800 kit that will crash when on interleaved mode and works just fine on symmetric mode.

But it seems to be something automatic from the GA-G31M-S2L.... is there any way to set it ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

You may want to run memtest on those sticks. Sounds like they are dying/dead.


----------



## DaC (Oct 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You may want to run memtest on those sticks. Sounds like they are dying/dead.



Already did, they pass it just fine... even overclocked at DDR2-1100 5-5-5-18 @ 1.9v

But windows gives random crashes (but not blue screen).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

DaC said:


> Already did, they pass it just fine... even overclocked at DDR2-1100 5-5-5-18 @ 1.9v
> 
> But windows gives random crashes (but not blue screen).



Noticed in your specs it shows both Crucial and PNY; Are you running all 4 together?

Any other overclocks involved?


----------



## DaC (Oct 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Noticed in your specs it shows both Crucial and PNY; Are you running all 4 together?
> 
> Any other overclocks involved?



Oh no... my specs are not updated, I'm switching parts all the time...

I'm currently running 2x2gb tracer crucial, but I do have this pny kit around and sometimes I use it because I really couldn't find something to support I can sell it as a good kit.....
I just want to find out what is wrong with it (incompatibilities problems or bad ram kit).

That's why my question on the symmetric vs interleaved differences.


----------

